# I'm Getting Married in the Morning(Not Spam)



## Susie (Jun 15, 2015)

Only it is tomorrow afternoon!  Then moving to Texas.  See y'all in a couple of days or so.


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 15, 2015)

Susie said:


> Only it is tomorrow afternoon!  Then moving to Texas.  See y'all in a couple of days or so.



Congrats Susie!  Where abouts in Texas? I was born and raised there.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 15, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS, SUSIE!!!  YAY!!! Have a gorgeous, perfect day and honeymoon.  Please let us know all about it when you come back, and (if don't mind PM'ing/emailing a few to someone who has been made really happy by your lovely story, take lots of pictures.)


----------



## newbie (Jun 15, 2015)

Congratulations! As I recall you are marrying your best friend and you kind of surprised yourself with the relationship. I hope you have a lovely wedding and an even lovelier life together forevermore and you had better come back to tell us how your move went!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 15, 2015)

Congratulations!!! And good luck!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 16, 2015)

Oh my gosh Susie! I am so happy for you! I'm sure you will be the most beautiful bride tomorrow 
All the best wishes and {{hugs}}


----------



## seven (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats! Have a wonderful one, Susie


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations!  Hope your day is beautiful.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Susie!! Have a lovely day! I'm sure it will be beautiful. Enjoy Texas as well!


----------



## ngian (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations, I wish you many bubbles and great scents to the new chapter of your life!


----------



## lsg (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Susie!:-D


----------



## Cactuslily (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations! May your day, and start of your new life be perfect in every way!


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations!  I hope he loves soap! Have a great day and honeymoon!


----------



## kumudini (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Susie! What a great news. I wish you a lifetime of togetherness and happiness.


----------



## katiesue (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Susie.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations on your wedding and move! Are you moving to Houston?


----------



## Rowan (Jun 16, 2015)

Congratulations Susie to the start of a wonderful new life. May your day be truly wonderful and your move go smoothly.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jun 16, 2015)

Congrats!!! hope you have a fab day!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulations Susie!


----------



## Susie (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone!  Got the computer unpacked(as you see).


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 17, 2015)

We like pictures of weddings almost as much as we like pictures of cut soaps................just so you know......................


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 17, 2015)

OOOoooh! I can't wait!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulation Susie, best wishes, I am very happy for you !!!


----------



## not_ally (Jun 17, 2015)

I would like to see pics, too.  But I know it might be weird to post them, I feel kind of weird posting pics of myself on the internet.  You could pm those of us who are eager to see them if you feel that way?  I was just so happy to read about your story, I would like to see pics of the culmination (so far!)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 17, 2015)

I wonder if they used a Bud Cutter for the cake.........................


----------



## Dorymae (Jun 17, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I wonder if they used a Bud Cutter for the cake.........................



Best laugh I had this morning!  Thank you for that!


----------



## KristaY (Jun 18, 2015)

I was away for a few days so I missed this earlier. By now you should be a blissful newlywed, Susie! I wish you all the best in this new, exciting chapter of your life. 

BTW, I'm sorry you're moving to Texas in the midst of all the flooding going on right now. I really hope you're missing that part of the state.


----------



## Susie (Jun 18, 2015)

Not missing the flooding, it is all around us.  Fortunately we are on higher ground(the whole neighborhood is, and we are the high spot in the neighborhood), and we grocery shopped yesterday.  So, we can stay inside and unpack.

We did not have a fancy wedding.  I hardly have any family left, and he has none.  My son was also sick in the hospital in New Orleans,(but MUCH improved) so we just had a Justice of the Peace.  No fancy pics or wedding cake(I don't like cake).  No attendants, etc.  I am very much an anti-frou-frou person in all aspects of my life.  

Thank you all for the best wishes!  I must, unfortunately, return to emptying boxes and boxes.  My goal for today is to get the kitchen functional.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jun 18, 2015)

Aww Susie is nesting :wink:


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 18, 2015)

I had no idea you were getting married! Congratulations to you both in your happy new home!


----------



## Dahila (Jun 18, 2015)

Small weddings are the best)


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 19, 2015)

Congratulations Susie! I'm so happy for your new chapter!


----------



## Susie (Jun 19, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> I had no idea you were getting married! Congratulations to you both in your happy new home!



LOL!  On March 28, 2015, I had no idea I was getting married either!  I just had this really great friend.  On April 1, 2015, I had a fiance.  On June 16, 2015, I got a husband.  We just saw no benefit to waiting since I didn't work and my children are grown.


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 19, 2015)

And that's the way to do it....a tried and true friendship turned love. There's no need to wish you blessing on your new life....you've already got them!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh congrats Susie! My Brian and I will be together 16 years this November and married for 3. He is still my best friend first and foremost but it is nice to introduce him officially as my husband.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm late to the wedding (was away on vacation), but congratulations, Susie! 


IrishLass


----------

